# Korg Pitchblack Pro Rack



## Hemorrhage (Oct 16, 2013)

So, I just noticed that Korg has brought a rack tuner back to their inventory. Has anyone had the chance to test this item yet? I at the moment have the DTR1000 and I was wondering if the new tuner is better.

Korg Pitchblack Pro | Guitar Tuner | Bass Tuner | Rackmount Tuner | Cable Checker


----------



## oniduder (Oct 16, 2013)

i need this, for real talk,


----------



## Krigloch the Furious (Oct 16, 2013)

sure as hell looks badass


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Oct 16, 2013)

Consider this bought.


----------



## oracles (Oct 16, 2013)

I need this in my life.


----------



## Decipher (Oct 16, 2013)

Did not know or hear about this, but MUST OBTAIN. Looks awesome.


----------



## darren (Oct 17, 2013)

I wonder if it does a light show while it's bypassed like the old DTR rack tuners did (bouncing "cylon" light). 

I find it a little funny, though, that they make a big deal about how visible it is, but they put in blue LEDs for the metering. Blue is the most difficult colour of light for our eyes to focus on because of its short wavelength. And people with blue/green colour blindness will have a hard time with this. I would have rather they stuck with red and green.


----------



## JEngelking (Oct 17, 2013)

This is tempting to me largely because of its Cable Checker function.



darren said:


> I wonder if it does a light show while it's bypassed like the old DTR rack tuners did (bouncing "cylon" light).



This sounds appealing as well.


----------



## Hemorrhage (Oct 17, 2013)

I, too, love the look of it but I'm concerned about whats inside and how does it compete with DTR1000 for example. The DTR still costs more used that this one new (DTR ~120 and Pitchblack 98). Is this just because good rack tuners were quite rare or is there something quality wise that could explain the price difference. If I have understood correctly the pedal model Pitchblack is a good tuner. I personally dont want to get rid of the DTR (they are getting a bit rare around here) if the Pitchblack does not perform as well.


----------



## Rich5150 (Oct 17, 2013)

I have a DTR2000 that i will not get rid of EVER, But im diggin the looks of this one and its cheap enough might pick one up and check it out


----------



## JordanStGodard (Oct 17, 2013)

This could be a really interesting piece of gear! Can this be controlled by foot?


----------



## iron blast (Oct 17, 2013)

I have a dtr 1000 I wonder if I should get this or if it would be a down gradfe as I paid way more for mine used then this will cost new


----------



## JordanStGodard (Oct 31, 2013)

Any new information about this? I'm still considering dropping some money on it.


----------



## ADevilsDaydream817 (Oct 31, 2013)

This post just sold ALOT of tuners.


----------



## Kristianx510 (Nov 1, 2013)

Does anyone know the release date?


----------



## pathos45 (Nov 2, 2013)

I ordered on here in ontario. Still hasnt hit the warehouse but they said a month prob. Either way im stoked as hell, buy one for the rack and one for the studio rack.


----------



## exarchangel (Nov 2, 2013)

It's not out for sale yet is it? I've been waiting on it since august, they said it'd release in the fall of this year, but nobody seems to be carrying them quite yet......I've been saving the last slot in my live rig rack for this for some time now....


anyone got an ETA?


----------



## JordanStGodard (Nov 3, 2013)

A little more information:

Comparing to the KORG DTR-2000, the KORG Pitchblack Pro excels:


with an increased adjustable calibration range (DTR-2000: 438-445 Hz; Pitchblack Pro: 436-445 Hz).
with a noticeable decrease in weight and overall smaller, more compact design (DTR-2000: 3.09lbs; Pitchblack Pro: 0.75 lbs).
with a new Cable Checker input (DTR-2000 does not have this).
with the use of an external mute footswitch (not included). (I believe the DTR-2000 did not have this feature).

However, (I'm not really sure if this affects drop-tuned seven-string or ERG guitars), the Pitchblack Pro's tuning range is from E0-C8 whereas the DTR-2000's tuning range is from C0-C8.


----------



## pathos45 (Nov 4, 2013)

exarchangel said:


> It's not out for sale yet is it? I've been waiting on it since august, they said it'd release in the fall of this year, but nobody seems to be carrying them quite yet......I've been saving the last slot in my live rig rack for this for some time now....
> 
> 
> anyone got an ETA?



I was told i should be getting mine in this week!


----------



## Hemorrhage (Nov 4, 2013)

pathos45 said:


> I was told i should be getting mine in this week!



The major European re-seller said that it will be available early January 2014, still waiting reply from Korg.


----------



## Hemorrhage (Nov 4, 2013)

JordanStGodard said:


> A little more information:
> 
> Comparing to the KORG DTR-2000, the KORG Pitchblack Pro excels:
> 
> ...



Thank you! My main concern is will the Pitchblack detect notes as accurately and fast as DTR1000/2000? I assume that can't be seen solely from the specs (how it actually performs).


----------



## JordanStGodard (Nov 4, 2013)

Hemorrhage said:


> Thank you! My main concern is will the Pitchblack detect notes as accurately and fast as DTR1000/2000? I assume that can't be seen solely from the specs (how it actually performs).



That's exactly my question. I'm awaiting for the initial reviews to determine whether I should invest into it or not.


----------



## Hemorrhage (Nov 8, 2013)

Still no answer from Korg about when they will be shipping the items out. A tad bit disappointed to their customer service. Who ever gets one first, tell us what its like!


----------



## Wookieslayer (Nov 8, 2013)

I want one! But I will probably end up with a Snark pedal tuner first.


----------



## petereanima (Nov 8, 2013)

Hemorrhage said:


> The DTR still costs more used that this one new (DTR ~120&#8364; and Pitchblack 98&#8364. Is this just because good rack tuners were quite rare or is there something quality wise that could explain the price difference.



That's simply because when going new you basically had only 2 choices: Behringer (shitty) or Peterson (goddamn expensive).

So with the DTRs becoming dicontinued, the used prices went up BIG time. When they were still available you saw them on every corner used go for 60 to 80,-, depending on conditions. As soon as the community became aware that there aren't any new ones available, nor any equivalents (price/quality-ratio), people started to charge the "new" prices for their used ones. Once those Pitchblacks are available (assuming they hold the quality from the pedals, and Korg just _knows_ how to build a racktuner), the used prices for the DTRs will drop again pretty low.


----------



## SandyRavage (Dec 20, 2013)

Sorry to necro bump this thread but thought it was better than making a new one.

Has anyone received one of these yet or even seen one in person? I ordered in September and am still waiting on a release date from sweetwater. Beginning to think I should have gone another route.


----------



## oniduder (Dec 20, 2013)

some companies including korg will take awhile to actually release the items that they've already advertised, 

i have no idea when it will actually come out,

peace


----------



## pathos45 (Dec 20, 2013)

After many emails and calls to my music store i got it from. They said end of jan on all orders placed before oct 1st


----------



## Kristianx510 (Dec 20, 2013)

End of January?! Sweetwater said within a week!


----------



## ProphetOfHatred (Dec 20, 2013)

darren said:


> I wonder if it does a light show while it's bypassed like the old DTR rack tuners did (bouncing "cylon" light).
> 
> I find it a little funny, though, that they make a big deal about how visible it is, but they put in blue LEDs for the metering. Blue is the most difficult colour of light for our eyes to focus on because of its short wavelength. And people with blue/green colour blindness will have a hard time with this. I would have rather they stuck with red and green.




I'm not color blind or anything but red would most definitely look badass.


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt (Dec 21, 2013)

WANT.


----------



## JEngelking (Dec 21, 2013)

I might have to cave and pre-order one from Sweetwater next paycheck, they have the best price on them that I've seen.


----------



## Hemorrhage (Dec 30, 2013)

I ordered mine, they should receive stock in Germany on 3th of January. If mine is included in those, I should receive it a week after they get them (give or take). I'll keep you posted how I like it after receiving it.


----------



## patata (Dec 30, 2013)

this is some alien technology shit

I dig the looks,unfortunatelly i'm not using a rack.


----------



## GreatWhiteYeti (Dec 30, 2013)

darren said:


> And people with blue/green colour blindness will have a hard time with this. I would have rather they stuck with red and green.




This. I'm colorblind as ..... And green is the easiest color for the human eye to see, that's why 99.99% of night vision in the military is in green. Red is the hardest eye for the human eye to see at night. 

Funny thing is when I play out with my EVH, I never go to the blue channel (I assume I just don't see it as quickly), and the "red" channel glows orange to my eyes.


----------



## Hemorrhage (Dec 31, 2013)

ProphetOfHatred said:


> I'm not color blind or anything but red would most definitely look badass.





GreatWhiteYeti said:


> This. I'm colorblind as ..... And green is the easiest color for the human eye to see, that's why 99.99% of night vision in the military is in green. Red is the hardest eye for the human eye to see at night.



I'd personally love red and it would look best in my rig but this colorblind-thing. It might just be that the next version has the better colors if people bring that point up enough.


----------



## Thrawn (Jan 8, 2014)

I just reserved one with Tom at Sweetwater and he said the first batch is due to arrive on 01/20 and the second batch on 02/20.


----------



## SandyRavage (Jan 8, 2014)

Thrawn said:


> I just reserved one with Tom at Sweetwater and he said the first batch is due to arrive on 01/20 and the second batch on 02/20.



I ordered in October and have been given at least four different dates. I won't hold my breathe hahaha


----------



## Hemorrhage (Jan 9, 2014)

SandyRavage said:


> I ordered in October and have been given at least four different dates. I won't hold my breathe hahaha



For me the next batch is 28th of january but I contacted the place I ordered it from and according to them those dates are just estimations from Korg so I might get to wait for a while. It sucks a bit since now I only have the Peterson tuner on my iPhone before the Pitchblack arrives.


----------



## Thrawn (Jan 9, 2014)

It looks like we cross our fingers and hope for the best then chaps!


----------



## danresn (Jan 9, 2014)

I may just be really stupid but what is the point of a rackmount tuner as opposed to a foot controller one and how do you integrate them into a rig?

I'm currently feeling genuinely stupid right now


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Jan 9, 2014)

Rackmount? It has shiny lights to make your rack look super cool, and it consolidates all of your stuff into one place. I also think that the old Korg tuners were pretty darn accurate.

Mine shipped from Sweetwater 2 days ago!


----------



## Hemorrhage (Jan 9, 2014)

danresn said:


> I may just be really stupid but what is the point of a rackmount tuner as opposed to a foot controller one and how do you integrate them into a rig?
> 
> I'm currently feeling genuinely stupid right now



Well, I do not have a pedalboard nor any pedals and my amp & other stuff are all rackmount. Its simply practical to have it all in the same place from where you dont need to take them off if you dont want to. They both do pretty much the same tricks, just in different form.


----------



## The Scenic View (Jan 9, 2014)

The day has cometh :| I may end up converting when I go rack.


----------



## Thrawn (Jan 10, 2014)

Captain Butterscotch said:


> Rackmount? It has shiny lights to make your rack look super cool, and it consolidates all of your stuff into one place. I also think that the old Korg tuners were pretty darn accurate.
> 
> Mine shipped from Sweetwater 2 days ago!



Awesome news!


----------



## vansinn (Jan 11, 2014)

Cute, me likes, and &#8364;98 seems fair enough for a neat racktuner.
And the very shallow space requirements lets me rear-mount my Lexicon Vortex behind it 

Anyone know of any significant diffs downwards to the pedal version? - it's a mere &#8364;58..


----------



## BenMagrathean (Jan 29, 2014)

Has anyone got one yet?


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Jan 29, 2014)

I did a few weeks back and I love it!


----------



## Garnoch (Jan 29, 2014)

I've finally been told I should have mine in a couple weeks.


----------



## axemanrio (Jan 29, 2014)

Looks sweet - added to my wishlist. Wonder how Korg managed to create a quality tuner at this price point.


----------



## pathos45 (Jan 29, 2014)

Just got mine today finally!!! The tuner is much smaller depth wise that i expected i love it!!!


----------



## sylcfh (Jan 30, 2014)

Shallow racks are the future. 

AMT SS-10:


----------



## Hemorrhage (Jan 31, 2014)

pathos45 said:


> Just got mine today finally!!! The tuner is much smaller depth wise that i expected i love it!!!



Mine is out for delivery today! 



sylcfh said:


> Shallow racks are the future.
> 
> AMT SS-10:



I wouldn't mind.


----------



## Fretless (Jan 31, 2014)

^would be a great way to trick people into thinking your super strong if you had like 5 of Em in a rack case and you were carrying it all willy nilly.


----------



## Hemorrhage (Jan 31, 2014)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/261479-ntd-korg-pitchblack-pro.html


----------



## Kristianx510 (Jan 31, 2014)

I cant wait for Guitar Center to start carrying these. Not a day goes by where I don't think about it.


----------



## Thrawn (Feb 25, 2014)

I still haven't received mine. I got told Feb 20th but then Korg shorted Sweetwater on the delivery so my order couldn't be fulfilled. Slightly disappointing.


----------



## SandyRavage (Feb 26, 2014)

Thrawn said:


> I still haven't received mine. I got told Feb 20th but then Korg shorted Sweetwater on the delivery so my order couldn't be fulfilled. Slightly disappointing.



Cancel it no bypass function, shitty construction, and to way to operate with a footswitch.

Great potential but they dropped the ball on this one.


----------

